

My Agile Experiment - a Flashlight on the iPhone - Up to 74th in utilities now - andrewljohnson
http://www.andrewljohnson.com/article/My%20Agile%20Experiment%20-%20A%20Flashlight%20on%20the%20iPhone

======
nym
It sounds more like a rave toy than a flashlight. I hope the user-driven spec
model illuminates something interesting.

~~~
proee
Good idea. Maybe have a way to synchronize all iphones in a crowd for changing
color and frequency.

~~~
andrewljohnson
I wonder at what point a user will ask me to do something technically
challenging like this.

~~~
abstractbill
Synchronizing all the iphones in a room wouldn't be technically challenging
assuming their clocks are all set at least approximately correctly, and you
just make them flash colors/patterns that are generated deterministically
using the system clock.

Actually this could look really cool!

~~~
cakesy
There is no reason all phones would have the same time. I know some US phones
sync the time with the carrier, which is a great function but not seen in the
rest of the world.

You could use bluetooth, but then you have to switch it on.

You could use the camera to pick up the phones behind you somehow, but that
would not always work.

------
mcav
> _I just want to see if ... I can improve sales by doing whatever users say
> to do._

Thar be dragons down that path... Users don't know what they want:

[http://www.extremeplanner.com/blog/2005/04/users-dont-
know-w...](http://www.extremeplanner.com/blog/2005/04/users-dont-know-what-
they-want.html)

------
andrewljohnson
I edited the title of this post to reflect that the app is now up to 74th
place in utilities. With just a little twittering, a blog post, and a post to
HN, A Flashlight! is off to the races.

Hopefully, I will hear from users soon. If not, I guess I'll have to make it a
rave toy as suggested by the people on this forum.

EDIT: Maybe it's not up that high. The rankings in the App Store all seem to
have shifted all of a sudden, and the top 20 apps all look wrong.

------
zacharydanger
Yes, because Agile clearly means "don't design anything" and "have no
direction".

~~~
jpeterson
In most development shops I've worked with who claim to go by an "agile"
methodology, this is precisely what it meant.

------
CrazedGeek
I don't know about anyone else, but I would definitely pay for a Flashlight
RPG. (kind of like a reverse Boktai...)

------
ortelius
Best flashlight in the store .... I guess, never tried the others.

------
jbscpa
so the link take me to Gaia GPS not A Flashlight

??

~~~
andrewljohnson
Oops, fixed.

